# Selling your heritage



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

My grandma decided to sell a doll she got from her grandmother. Which bothers me a bit because she originally gave it to my mom then recently came to her house and wanted it back. My mom was taking care of it but didn't have it on display or anything. She had put it somewhere safe so it didn't get damaged. So she has it up on ebay for $100. She said she wants a doll collector to buy it so at least when they die they usually leave there stuff to museums or somewhere they will be displayed. Which I think is just an excuse for selling it. I mean I believe it's important to keep some things which have been handed down and not just sell them cause you think they are worth a little cash. Just selling a piece of your family history to strangers. Anyway this makes me aggravated and I am not even sure why as dolls always kinda creep me out.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

lol, just buy it from ur gma for $100 on ebay and keep it safe. idk how she planned on selling it to a collector on ebay if you don't really talk to or regulate who buys your items there.


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> lol, just buy it from ur gma for $100 on ebay and keep it safe.


I agree, something that old and passed down should be kept as a momentum. lol even if you don't like it. just put it in a box or something. You may forget it's there and when you open it one day, well it's just a nice memory.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

We have things that we have saved from people that have passed in our family. No they are not on display, but they are still kept. I can understand your frustration at this. I would not sell these things ever-they have no value, only personal value, which is the reason for keeping them. Thats kinda sad, your grandma selling it on ebay.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i would just buy it on ebay , i agree i would be upset. have u voiced this to her at all? maybe she doesnt know it means anything to you?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

The only problem with buying it off ebay is that my mom and I share an account and my mom put it on there for her. No one has bid on it yet though and not many have even looked at it.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> The only problem with buying it off ebay is that my mom and I share an account and my mom put it on there for her. No one has bid on it yet though and not many have even looked at it.


So open a new account and buy it anonymously.


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

Or steal the damn doll from your grandma. The whole situation just seems strange! Is your grandma really that hard up for 100 bucks that she would sell a piece of her family heritage? I dunno that just seems messed up. I do not have much family left or much handed down from them. But what I do have I would no hock on ebay for 100 bucks..


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> So open a new account and buy it anonymously.


Thats what I would do

The doll is a heirloom and could maybe be passed down to future generations!! I would so buy it and keep it. When it comes to the shipping address you are going to have a problem lol


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

A-Train said:


> Or steal the damn doll from your grandma. The whole situation just seems strange! *Is your grandma really that hard up for 100 bucks that she would sell a piece of her family heritage?* I dunno that just seems messed up. I do not have much family left or much handed down from them. But what I do have I would no hock on ebay for 100 bucks..


Could be. These are hard times these days. Plus, she might be too proud to tell her family she needs help. Never know.


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

Good point but I figured considering the mom was the one putting it up on Ebay she would have some insight into the situation if that were the case. Seems like everyone is pretty much saying the same thing. Still seems very strange.


wild_deuce03 said:


> Could be. These are hard times these days. Plus, she might be too proud to tell her family she needs help. Never know.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

She called me cause I asked my mom who was selling it and that's when she gave me all that collector lies and she said she wants to put the money aside so she can do something with it. She has the weird idea that you have to go to lunches(she calls them luncheons) with your kids and grandkids instead of just hanging out together at each others homes. My mom goes to her house at least once a week and they get together and watch movies. She has money she gets money(SSI) I think and my grandpa gets money as well. They have enough money to live well just not enough to go out all the time and travel all over. We would definitely know if she was having money issues. She lets you know about everything.

We go over to her house as well, but not as often. I have to make sure my daughters hair is cut first or else she will cut it. Even if I tell her not to. She pretends like she doesn't hear me or something. I've been telling her for a long time that we are letting her hair grow out a bit. I wouldn't mind if she could actually cut hair, but poor Abby had bangs halfway up her forehead and they were not straight. They had like a 1/2 inch of difference in length on each side.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

i still say just buy it and don't bother figuring out why or starting an argument. ask her first if she wouldn't mind just giving it to you because you'd love to have it...if that's a no-go...well you know what to do. then just think of it as a funny story to pass along with it. you bought it from your gma without her knowing just to keep it in the fam. & if she does need the cash, you can be happy knowing you helped her out anonymously.



or you can always steal it like a-train said. lmao


----------

